# Aufteilung ähnlicher Spalten



## Dreistein (19. Aug 2014)

Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei ein Tool für ein Browsergame zu schreiben, das mir einige Rechenarbeit ersparen soll. Jedenfalls habe ich Gebäude deren Eigenschaften ich in eine Relationale Datenbank speichern will. Das Problem besteht darin, das sich einige Gebäude hinsichtlich deren Funktion unterscheiden. Manche senken bei höherer Stufe einen Zeitfaktor andere erhöhen Produktion / Speicherkapazität etc. sind jedoch alles Zahlen.

Die Überlegung wäre eine Tabelle für ID & Name und die zweite dann für die Eigenschaften der Gebäudestufen anzulgen jedoch weiß ich nicht wie ich mit der Gebäudeabhängigen Funktion der Zahl umgehen soll.

mfg


----------



## Joose (19. Aug 2014)

Du kannst dir mit einer weiteren Tabelle für die "Art des Bonus" helfen.

Tabelle "GebaeudeTyp"

ID
Name
Beschreibung
Werttyp (ob Absolut, %, Multiplikator etc.)

Die Gebäude Tabelle erweiterst du nun um 2 Spalten:
ID - der GebäudeTyp Tabelle
Faktor - der Faktor um den erhöht/multipliziert/dividiert/subtrahiert wird

Nun hast du in deiner Gebäude Tabelle einach eine Zahl stehen. Ob diese Zahl nun Stunden, Minuten, Prozente oder sonst was sind kannst du anhand der 2.Tabelle auslesen. Und  dann natürlich entsprechend rechnen.


----------



## Dreistein (19. Aug 2014)

So einfach wie genial. Danke, werd das gleich umsetzen!


----------

